# Connecting Powermac G3 to my home network - DHCP issue



## MacNoobAndy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All

I inherited a Power Macintosh G3 last night, and after fixing the mouse I'm keen to learn how to use it. I'm a Computer Engineer by trade so have a fundamental understanding of networking but I have absolutely NO clue about Macs (though i'm keen to learn!)

My problem is:

I've connected the ethernet cable from the Mac to the router, and the router is setup to dish our DHCP leases. When I look in Control Panel at TCP IP it doesn't manage to get an IP address. (Router IS definately functioning as a DHCP server as my PC and laptop can obtain leases)

I've tried manually assigning an IP but that doesn't seem to work either, (i.e. when I run Internet Explorer it can't find any webpages)

Normally I'd carry out a PING test to see if the IP is reachable but I don't  know how to do this with the Mac. 

I suspect the Mac has been on a network elsewhere, as I found a proxy server listed in IE (which i've removed), so there may be settings elsewhere causing me problems?


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 7, 2009)

Please take this in the spirit that I am giving it:

OK, Mr. Computer Engineer,

You are making the same mistake that so many rank amateurs make when asking for help. The only information that you have given about your computer is that it is a Power Mac G3. _Power Mac G3_ covers systems for the beige Old World models [that can run MacOS 8.0 to MacOS X 10.2.8] to the Blue & White New World models [that can run MacOS 8.5.1 to MacOS X 10.4.11].

Any of these computers in any configuration should have no problem with DHCP. Among MacOS 8, MacOS 9, and MacOS X, setting up DHCP isn't more difficult from one to the other. However, it can be different depending on the OS.

It would be useful for you to give us which OS on your machine. It wouldn't hurt to give the specific model computer.


----------



## MacNoobAndy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for such a warm welcome to the forum! The reason I haven't posted detailed info is because I posted the question from work and didn't have the info to hand, I apologise.

Details that I know from the top of my head are: (and I can add detailed specs later when I get home)

Beige Power Macintosh G3 desktop machine, running OS 9.2

As for being a rank amateur, I'm afraid I am when it comes to Macs, this is literally the first Mac i've ever touched as I've always avoided them, but I realise that it would be beneficial to have at least a fundamental working knowledge of one.

I apologise if I offended my offering the detail that I am an engineer, it was meant to help anyone replying knowing where to start although I can provide my MCP ID if required 

(please take my reply in the spirit I am giving it)

EDIT----------

I'm now in front of the machine, details are:

OS 9.2.2

Memory 288MB built in
Machine ID 510
Power Macintosh G3 series PowerPC G3 300MHz

it has a built in and an additional network card. I've tried configuring both. Both return a 169.x.x.x IP address so obviously not getting a lease. 

If any more info would be helpful I'll try and find it but will need a point in the right direction.


----------



## MacNoobAndy (Jan 7, 2009)

OK i've solved it. I went back to basics, removed everything from my router and reset to factory defaults. The mac then instantly got an IP as I expected it should have in the first place, so something I'd set on the router was causing my problem. I now have PC, laptop and MAC all on the router and online.

I've just got to make sure I don't turn the same setting back on!


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 7, 2009)

MacNoobAndy said:


> OK i've solved it. ...


Congratulations and welcome to the Mac!

*A few words to the wise*: The Mac is not some device given to humans by extraterrestrial aliens. It is a computer system that was designed by brilliant humans to be easy to learn, easy to use, and easy to administer. This does not mean that you will be proficient on the Mac out-of-the-box. Logic and common sense are rewarded on the platform, unlike Windows where you must setup IP-printers as "local" rather than "network" printers.

Proficiency is not a requirement for productivity. Even a novice can be highly productive on the Mac while he/she learns additional features of the system. 

Relax. Take time to learn the system. Use your common sense and logic. You will be fine.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2009)

delete -wrong thread


----------

